# The Mazzer has Arrived



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi

Got my Mazzer Mini today and I'm delighted - thank you to Jason.

A few photos of the beast below - I'm really amazed at how quiet it is running. Bearing in mind the only previous experience of grinders was a Russell Hobbs we dinky thing that sounded like a strimmer when on.

Surprised by the wee counter on the doser flappy thing to count the actuations. Pretty cool. I wonder how you could reset it?

Also unsure as to how I go about dialing it in. Where do you start from - all the way down and ease it back? It's a hell of a tight when it arrived, maybe due to the cold, but I had to use 2 rubber gloves as grip and really twist that sucker off. Anyway, it's the start of a looonngg and hopefully happy journey!

Thanks to all that assisted and guided me to this rather lovely object, which by the way the Mrs has wholeheartedly accepted in to the house....phew!

G


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

I've just noticed that I've selected a thumbs down for the forum icon!!!! I changed it to a thumbs up but it's not showing on the front page. This is not a negative experience whatsoever, so apologies to Jason if he sees it and thinks oh no!!

Sorry folks!

I love it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice photos !


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Enjoy your new Mazzer


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks immaculate great colour. it makes me think about getting my Grinder painted.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm on Tapatalk so can't see any fancy thumbs up or down.

Gordon, you get the pin to change the grind? It was in the hopper. It's a black pin with a screw end that you insert into the dial, that's how you change the grind setting.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the Mazzer Mini. Looks so good in the modern kitchen, it's a cutie and black a great colour.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm on Tapatalk so can't see any fancy thumbs up or down.
> 
> Gordon, you get the pin to change the grind? It was in the hopper. It's a black pin with a screw end that you insert into the dial, that's how you change the grind setting.


!!!

It must still be in the box! I need to go check!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice pics

Enjoy your mazzer


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

No, not in the box, or the packaging...did you pack it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So glad this has finally gone to a loving home, I loves that colour on the mini! Enjoy it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If your stuck and have a screwfix near you I think Jeebsy said an M5 bolt will do the trick.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It was packed. It was a Coffeechap pin.

It's only a small thin rod. Make sure it hasn't got stuck in the folds of the box.

If it's not there, I'll cover the cost of another.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Once you undo it, you can put a little food grade lube to make it smooth and easy to change. If you're careful you can even use a tiny bit of normal veg oil.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like this


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Unfortunately no wee stick for me









I've been through it all (incl the whisky glass packets :wink


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha

Yeah that's the pin.

I'll ask CC to see if he has a spare. If not a M5 bolt fits just to use until I get something sorted.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks but its no bother. Have bought some m5 x 100mm bolts from eBay for £2, it'll save you all time n money .


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah great Gordon.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, does anyone know if you can reset the wee counter for the flappy thing?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

frasermade said:


> Hey, does anyone know if you can reset the wee counter for the flappy thing?


Chaps your man


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

frasermade said:


> Hey, does anyone know if you can reset the wee counter for the flappy thing?


It's easy - flap the flappy thing 10,000 times or until the counter gets to zero (whichever comes first)


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Only 5000 to go..... ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't reset the counter and it's about 40 sheets for a new one.

I could have sent you a bolt, got loads of them here.

Grinder looks fantastic btw.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't even try to reset the counter. If you are grinding for each espresso, you'll end up pulling the doser fifteen or twenty times anyway so it won't count how many coffees you actually make, just how many times you pull the lever (if that makes sense).


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

To be honest, I just ignored the counter. As xiuxiuejar says, you thwack the handle many times for one grind so it just becomes a nuisance.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah no worries. If it was easy to reset it would have been an interesting aside but since its a bollock I'll not bother. Thanks all.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

How many espressos you had up to now Gordon? Haha


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> How many espressos you had up to now Gordon? Haha


A grand total of 0....

Haven't got a machine yet!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha really? Ah bet it's driving you mad. When's the big day and what you getting?


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Too busy taking photographs of it... hahaha


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

The big day is a bit away, I'm aiming for the Expobar Office Leva. Got a few jobs coming up this month which should cover it.

In the meantime I've been offered a Classic with a La Pavoni JDL Doser grinder for a pretty good deal depending on condition. Obviously don't need the grinder but the Classic might do me in the meantime. Trying to get more info about it now, it's a friend of my Bro's.

If it's wanded and has some accessories like BPF, tampers, jugs etc might be worth a punt. I can then put the grinder up here for those not wanting to spend over £150 or so.

The end game is the beautiful Leva.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a good move. Learn your trade on a Gaggia Classic, they're very forgiving. I may be joining you in the Brewtus. Waiting to see what happens with the lever being brought out.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

What lever? Expobar bringing out a Lever?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

No, it's a venture with BellaBarista there's a thread on here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15549


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15549


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

At £1600 I'd rather go for a londinium. Looks miles better IMO.


----------

